# Is this a good cage?



## Ratmaster (Sep 21, 2012)

I am getting my first two ratties soon and i wanted to ask about a cage i found. I have been looking at the Super Pet Habitat Defined Habitat for Pet Rats.

This is it








i know this cage has alot of plastic with the shelves but i amplanning to replace them with better shelves and other climbing utilities. I have made alot of cool climbing bridges a cargo net and some other climbing toys. Would this work as a cage


----------



## Ratmaster (Sep 21, 2012)

I also meant to ask do u like lava ledges


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have this cage. Personally, I really like it. I changed it around and added some of my own things too and the boys seem to love it just fine. The plastic levels in there clean really easily and both of my adult boys can sleep on the one of them no problem. The boys really don't chew on the plastic because they have so many other things to nibble on... I also have a parrot rope in there stretching from one side of the cage to the other that they like to sit on when they eat their food. Now they are curled up inside the little chew hut on the bottom - Cecil's butt is sticking out one end and Zeek's face is sticking out the other. 

As for lava ledges, I've never used them but if you get enough positive responses, I may go pick them up one or two!


----------



## masquerademegan (Sep 28, 2012)

To be honest, I would invest in a single Critter Nation. Trust me, when I first got rats, I really regretted getting a plastic pan. You don't know if your rats will be chewers, and you'll save a lot of money investing in a CN now instead of having to replace it later. My girls escaped every night until I got a CN because they just chewed a new hole to get through. I've also heard that cage isn't wide enough for rats, and space is something rats really do need. But, the chewing thing is what would worry me most. I bought a $90 cage and had to replace it a month later.


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

True, the cage isn't that wide - it's only 12 1/4" wide! I haven't run into any problems yet with them chewing the plastic (knock on wood a million times) but I took a chance only because the deal was too good to pass up. If you don't get this cage for $10 like I did, then I would totally make an investment in a larger, more well known, sturdier cage. I plan to upgrade anyway whenever craigslist decides to be nice to me and show me something I'm actually interested in for a decent price.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'd get a Martin's R-695.


----------



## Ratmaster (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok thanks you guys ...the fact is since i currently live with my mum and she needs something light weight to set on a table...for some reason she doesnt want it near the floor  i know once she gets used to the idea of rats she will let me expand so this is a temporary cage... I also foundit for a good deal so i wanted to see if a cage so cheap is worth is. Some of you guys reccomended cages...are those cages easy to kick bedding out of? My mom is. Clean freak!!


----------



## masquerademegan (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, unless you get the conversion thing for a CN, you'll have to use a liner instead of bedding. The pan is much too shallow for bedding. It'd end up all over the floor.
In all honesty, fleece can be cheaper than the Aspen/Carefresh bedding, depending on where you buy it. It also looks nicer and is easy to clean.

This is a rule of thumb I've found with rat cages - cheaper usually isn't better. You sure do get what you pay for...Critter Nations are a bit expensive, but are wonderful cages that will likely last a long time. Bunch of space, sturdy, full doors which make cleaning a breeze - sooo much nicer than my Super Pets cage! I really do regret not going for the CN at first, I wasted $90 on my first cage. I could have spent that on some more hammocks and toys for the girls, lol


----------



## Ratmaster (Sep 21, 2012)

masquerademegan said:


> Well, unless you get the conversion thing for a CN, you'll have to use a liner instead of bedding. The pan is much too shallow for bedding. It'd end up all over the floor.
> In all honesty, fleece can be cheaper than the Aspen/Carefresh bedding, depending on where you buy it. It also looks nicer and is easy to clean.
> 
> This is a rule of thumb I've found with rat cages - cheaper usually isn't better. You sure do get what you pay for...Critter Nations are a bit expensive, but are wonderful cages that will likely last a long time. Bunch of space, sturdy, full doors which make cleaning a breeze - sooo much nicer than my Super Pets cage! I really do regret not going for the CN at first, I wasted $90 on my first cage. I could have spent that on some more hammocks and toys for the girls, lol


By looking at the critter nation i see it has a stand...can i get it with out the stand? And what do you use for fleece,how much, etc....?


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Fleece....you can get about 4 liners out of a yard, just remember that if you go with fleece you must wash and dry it 3x before use. Otherwise urine wont go through and be wicked away but will pool on the surface. As for lava ledges, I have several and while they are fun for rat climbing, etc....I haven't noticed it do a thing for their nails. So if you're hoping it will file them, I've not had that happen. I just clip my boys nails.


----------



## masquerademegan (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh, and on lava ledges - never had them, but heard they retain urine and can smell. I don't know personally, just something someone told me.

I usually just stop by Joanns because it's easy and near my house. $5 per yard, and if you're a student, you can get a student discount. I usually get 2 liners per yard, and keep the rest for blankets or whatever. Remember to wash & dry 3x! It won't wick the urine away if you don't. I also put incontinence pads under the fleece to absorb the urine - you need to put something underneath or the urine will just sit there. You could just use paper towers/newspaper/etc. I usually buy some whenever it's on sale. Pretty colors and designs, too. 

I'm fairly certain you can put the cage together and just leave the stand out...don't quote me on it, though! I'm not sure, you should get a second opinion on that one.

* added
Another thing about fleece..it needs to be spot cleaned daily, and you should litter train your rats, which usually doesn't take a long time. Throw in some of their poop into the pan and they'll get the idea, but most don't pee in the pan. It can acquire smell quicker than bedding since it doesn't hold it like bedding, so daily cleaning is a must, but it isn't a hassle. I usually change the fleece entirely every 3 days or so. I gave my last CN away though and I'm still cleaning my new one...I missed fleece lining, lol.


----------



## Ratmaster (Sep 21, 2012)

On ok i will look into the critter nation thanks for all your help masquerade, and everyone else too! Lucky me at joanns im a student and actually have a sewing class so i go there all the time


----------



## Ratmaster (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you masquerade( everyone else too!!) i looked up the critter nation and unfortunatlly it says you cant build it without the stand so its a cage for a later datesadly


----------



## masquerademegan (Sep 28, 2012)

Ah, really? That does suck. You should really try and convince your mom to allow the cage to be sorta near the floor. If she's paying for it, pull the "it'll save you $$!" trick. 

If you must, I had a Super Pets My First Home for Exotics and if your rats aren't chewers...it's a decent cage. Mine were, and that was the issue with the cage. Pan is deep enough that bedding usually isn't kicked out, but it did happen on occasion. Comes with a hammock (should be replaced, but my rats loved it for some reason) and a wheel that shouldn't be used, as it isn't safe for rattie feet and tails.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope you figure out the cage situation, Craigslist is your friend. In theory if you want you can get 2 Super pet single level cages (their Large one is 40 inches long) and stack them on top of each other. Even one large would be good for up to 4 rats Space wise. just have to make your own levels. Not much climbing space, reason I suggested having 2 stacked. The My first home for Exotics also works.

As for lava ledges. I have them, I hate them. They don't work very well. my boys did stand on them, but not for long. They don't retain urine and are easy to clean, but break easily. one of mine had all the hardware fall out of it and my purple one is bent so it can't be used as a level. They are now used as steps to their litter box. I would invest in some tiles or bricks, would work much easier and would be cheaper for short term and long term. 

I wish I remember the site but there was a Chinchilla rescue page with homemade wood ledges that were really cool looking. like they were corner shelves and under neath had a built in house or tunnel. That's an option if you want to get creative, will just have to cover it with water proof paint or deck sealant that is safe for animals.


----------



## Ratmaster (Sep 21, 2012)

masquerademegan said:


> Ah, really? That does suck. You should really try and convince your mom to allow the cage to be sorta near the floor. If she's paying for it, pull the "it'll save you $$!" trick. .


I wish i could pull that trick Lol! My mom is making me pay for everything so she doesnt seem to care if it saves me. Even if it is in my own room she seems to have such a problem


----------



## Ratmaster (Sep 21, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Hope you figure out the cage situation, Craigslist is your friend. In theory if you want you can get 2 Super pet single level cages (their Large one is 40 inches long) and stack them on top of each other. Even one large would be good for up to 4 rats Space wise. just have to make your own levels. Not much climbing space, reason I suggested having 2 stacked. The My first home for Exotics also works.
> 
> As for lava ledges. I have them, I hate them. They don't work very well. my boys did stand on them, but not for long. They don't retain urine and are easy to clean, but break easily. one of mine had all the hardware fall out of it and my purple one is bent so it can't be used as a level. They are now used as steps to their litter box. I would invest in some tiles or bricks, would work much easier and would be cheaper for short term and long term.
> 
> I wish I remember the site but there was a Chinchilla rescue page with homemade wood ledges that were really cool looking. like they were corner shelves and under neath had a built in house or tunnel. That's an option if you want to get creative, will just have to cover it with water proof paint or deck sealant that is safe for animals.


Thanks for your help on the lava ledges. I dont want something that expensive that will break ... I am interested on how you stacked them on top f each ither...did ou just connect the sides or have to drill a hole? What ever u did it sounds cool!


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

I have the _Super Pet First Home for Exotics_, and we all love it! I'm sorry for others who've had problems with SP cages, but I've found them to be excellent cages for great prices. My _Home for Exotics _comes with *3 shelves *(and I ordered 2 extras) and *plenty of room *for my 4 girl ratties. I think it's on Amazon for $68 (?).


----------



## Ratmaster (Sep 21, 2012)

$68 bucks! Thats the lowest ive seen yet...wow i will check it out thanks for the tip


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I just stacked them on top of each other with nothing, the boys don't move them, and even if they did it doesn't really matter. Besides they are just in there in hopes that it helps to keep their nails short.

Someone did a turtorial on here I think (its in one of the stickies) on homemade lava ledges using Tile, brick or wood.


----------



## Ratmaster (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok i will be sure to look thise up


----------

